# Name car designs older than 5 yrs that are "timeless"



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

So as my distinctly "non-timeless" design Amtrak rail car (aka "cattle train") was pulling into the train station, I started to think about car designs that are 5 yrs old or older that still look "fresh" even after many years.

Exotics, of course are easy... their relative rarity also helps preserve that "fresh" look. Some designs are definitely better than others though. 

I see a Ferrari F355 coupe almost every day, and no matter how many times I see it, it remains a beautiful automobile. The wedge-shaped Lotus Esprit has always been a head-turner for me as well with clean lines and a classic sports car look. Others off the top of my head are the Jaguar XJ220, McLaren F1, Ford GT40, and Acura NSX.

It starts to get harder with mass-produced cars. Out of cars I see every day, my timeless cars include, the last generation Toyota Supra Turbo and Mazda RX7, BMW M Roadster and M coupe, and E38 740i Sport. I find the E34 M5 (but strangely not the regular E34 535i) to be very handsome even after many years. The Porsche Carrera has kept the same basic design yet seems fresh even after several body evolutions.

I think for me, what makes a design timeless is a simple design that flows from front to rear. The cars I mentioned have the quality of looking like they're in motion, even while standing still. The designs look functional, with no unnecessary vestigial design cues.

There are obviously other cars out there ... what are your timeless designs?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Well, you already named it (sort of), but I still think that the E34 M5 Touring is just awesome.


-


----------



## Lonni24 (May 6, 2003)

E-24 635CSi is a car i turn my head for. Jaguar XJS


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2004)

E34 M5
E28 M5


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

e38 740i sport
e34 anything
Mercedes E-class 1984-1995
Jaguar XJR


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Any of the BMW 8 Series
'57 Chevy Nomad
Lotus Esprit (already mentioned)
Gull Wing Mercedes SL (don't know the year)
Ashton Martin DB? (the one James Bond drives)
Jaguar E-Type
Jaguar XK sedan


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Addition to the models above

Mercedes Benz SL , R107


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

Audi 5000


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

The 71-72 Chevelle looks as good now as it did back in the day. The Ferrari 308 (Magnum PI Edition ) still raises my BP, as does the Mercedes 2 dr SL convertibles (pick a year, any year).

I am fully expecting that my E46 will be added to this list...


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

I'll also add:
The MB 190E
S-class from 82-91
E-class from 77-83 (I guess this does look a bit dated, but I still think its one of the most elegant sedans on the road).


----------



## cantona7 (Apr 8, 2004)

:werd: on the Jaguar XJS, both coupe and convertible. I'll always love the look of that car--too bad Jags are such money pits, or I'd have bought one by now. 

Er...I can't believe no one's mentioned the E39. That's definitely on my list.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2004)

I am quite confident that the E46 will NOT be added to this list. In fact, it already looks dated IMO.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> I am quite confident that the E46 will NOT be added to this list. In fact, it already looks dated IMO.


Agree on the 02+ e46-- but not the original e46 (especially the coupe).


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2004)

cantona7 said:


> :werd: on the Jaguar XJS, both coupe and convertible. I'll always love the look of that car--too bad Jags are such money pits, or I'd have bought one by now.
> 
> Er...I can't believe no one's mentioned the E39. That's definitely on my list.


 E38 yes, E39 no.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

TD said:


> I am quite confident that the E46 will NOT be added to this list. In fact, it already looks dated IMO.


For me the E36 looks dated as well.

The E30 however seems a little more timeless :dunno: Probably because it was the first BMW that made me fall in love with the German car maker with the blue and white propeller badge.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

One more-- Audi 200/A6/S4 wagon from 92?-97?


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2004)

Desertnate said:


> For me the E36 looks dated as well.
> 
> The E30 however seems a little more timeless :dunno: Probably because it was the first BMW that made me fall in love with the German car maker with the blue and white propeller badge.


 Oh I agree. I happen to think the E36 has aged better than the E46. But that's just my opinion. And I would agree that neither is truly timeless.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

I don't think that any of the previous 3 Series models are timeless. Since we are living in the consume age and everything is going fast, designs are getting outdated very rapid as well.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> I don't think that any of the previous 3 Series models are timeless. Since we are living in the consume age and everything is going fast, designs are getting outdated very rapid as well.


Too true...

I think that applies in many areas these days and is compounded by the ammount of selection as well.

Back when most of the "classics" were built there were fewer models and brands to choose from. Now there is some much to choose from, it becomse much harder to focus on a few cars. Just look at BMW. It has gone from having a 3,5, and 7 line with a few 6's and 8's scattered over the years to today where you find a Z, two Xs, 1s, 2s,3s, 5s, 7s, 6s, and if you consider the ///Ms the picture becomes even more broad. Short sighted designers only focusing on what is chique today doesn't help matters.


----------



## toshweir27 (Jan 4, 2002)

Aston Martin DB7


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

drbmw said:


> Cadillac ?? (It's that POS that had the chopped off trunk, about 10 years ago)


seville :rofl:

add the the un-timeless category any cadavalier


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

HW said:


> the e36 and e46 are about on par w/ each other though the e46 used some of the body techniques as the e36. mainly being how the bumpers meet/match to the fenders. those sized gaps are no seen on passenger cars. i think some trucks and suv's have smaller gaps than those. headlight cover and signal styling was only updated to the late 90's w/ the facelifts. however, interior wise, the e46 styling is a huge leap from the e36. choice of material is another story though. :tsk:


IMO the E36 was dated when it came out. I was VERY disappointed in its looks, and the demise of the E30. Very late 80s square-edged look. I thought I'd have to some day pony up for a 5er when it came time for me to buy a bimmer; luckily the E46 came along.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

drbmw said:


> Cadillac ?? (It's that POS that had the chopped off trunk, about 10 years ago)
> Citreon (any model, any year)


That Seville was 80-85 (and the front end was the same as the 75-79) so it was more like 20 years ago.

And it's spelled 'Citroen'


----------



## GregD (Feb 5, 2003)

No mention yet of Lotus Elan (the first one in the 60s and 70s).

Also, the derivative Miata.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

GregD said:


> No mention yet of Lotus Elan (the first one in the 60s and 70s).
> 
> Also, the derivative Miata.


add the last lotus elan



















and updated by Kia


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Did you try vcode ?


----------



## sky (Aug 22, 2003)

blueguydotcom said:


> Many may not agree but:
> 
> 1991 300ZX turbo
> 67 Corvette
> 93 RX-7


I definitely agree with the '91 ZX TT. :thumbup:


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

I don't think any cars have truly timeless designs that don't date them. Designs that haven't aged well probably weren't good designs to begin with. 

Do some designs look more outdated than others? Sure, but they probably fit fairly well into the automotive landscape at the time they were produced. Do some old cars look like they could still be in production today? Yes, and these models probably have both a traditional element to them (for example, classic roadster proportions) and some elements that were probably a bit forward thinking for their time (that perhaps have been copied by subsequent models).

For example, I think the E34 is a wonderfully proportioned, clean sedan that still looks good today, but when I see one, I automatically think "1989-1995". The Jaguar XK-E is a classic roadster with gorgeous lines. Do I look at one and think it looks fresh? No, it looks like it's straight out of the '60s. The Datsun 240Z borrowed the classic lines of the Ferrari Daytona, but there's no mistaking it for anything but a car from the '70s. 

In summary, I'd say that in due time, all cars eventually look dated. Beautiful cars will generally remain somewhat beautiful and ugly cars will generally remain somewhat ugly.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

HW said:


> add the last lotus elan
> 
> *edit: MOD: why is it that linking works for my only part of the time?  :dunno:*


They disabled HTML tags about a year ago.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Cliff3 said:


> They disabled HTML tags about a year ago.


Only in this forum. They still work in other ones.

I think the E30 is. When I see a clean, well-kept E30, it looks fresh.
3rd-gen (twin turbo) RX-7.
Lotus Esprit.
E34 525/535; none of the other 5ers.
IMHO, the NA Miata.


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

993 Turbo in speed yellow.

959 in German silver.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

The Roadstergal said:


> Only in this forum. They still work in other ones.
> 
> I think the E30 is. When I see a clean, well-kept E30, it looks fresh.


a nice e30m3 will always be a head turner.  not so much the e36 m3 or even the e46 m3.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Early 90's RX-7.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

i would say the whole 911 line and boxster transcends time. i can't say the same about the 914,928,944,968 though.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I think a lot of you are mistaking 'timeless' for 'good-looking.' I generally agree with PhilH's comments. IMO, most 'wedge' cars (Esprit/DMC12/M1) cars automatically get dropped into 1970-1985, whereas some shapes are 'timeless' in and of themselves (original Elan, Miata) and others simply because they haven't changed much (911, XJ).


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

Are there any everyday cars that are timeless? I'm talking about cars that aren't overly expensive in their day (under $40k in todays dollars). The only one i've seen so far in this list is the RX-7.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> I think the E30 is. When I see a clean, well-kept E30, it looks fresh.


Every time people say this, it makes me cringe. The E30 looks ancient in my mind. Although my design analysis is obviously simplistic, I think they pretty much copied the design cues of 1970s Mercedes 300 series. It looks like a relic next to the much more modern E36. That's not to say that I think it's ugly...it just looks even older than it is.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

LeucX3 said:


> Are there any everyday cars that are timeless? I'm talking about cars that aren't overly expensive in their day (under $40k in todays dollars). The only one i've seen so far in this list is the RX-7.


Considering it debuted in '86, the original Honda/Acura Legend holds up really well, as does the 90-93 Accord. 89-94 Maximas are also devoid of 'dated' styling cues.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Plaz said:


> Early 90's RX-7.


I agree this has aged well over 10+ years. I think a big part of it is that Mazda hasn't introduced a direct replacement for it yet.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> 3rd-gen (twin turbo) RX-7.





Plaz said:


> Early 90's RX-7.


1993 was the start of the 3rd-gen; is that the one you mean? Although it's wedgy, I still think it's timeless in a way something like the 8 isn't. Same with the Esprit.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

The Roadstergal said:


>


 :dunno: is it just me that finds the one eye blind look popup head lights dated.


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

HW said:


> :dunno: is it just me that finds the one eye blind look popup head lights dated.


Yup.

From that angle the RX-7 looks like a mini-C5 Corvette.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

HW said:


> :dunno: is it just me that finds the one eye blind look popup head lights dated.


I rather like it. Of course, I also like my headlights; the popup gives you a nice big field of light with a nice smooth front during the day. Those who have gone to fixed-light kits for the NA Miata almost always mention a reduction in visibility at night...


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Kaz said:


> Countach (in a timelessly extreme way)


:stupid:

What, is it now almost 20 years since it was introduced??? (Can't be bothered to google it )


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

The Roadstergal said:


> I rather like it. Of course, I also like my headlights; the popup gives you a nice big field of light with a nice smooth front during the day. Those who have gone to fixed-light kits for the NA Miata almost always mention a reduction in visibility at night...


but aerodynamics are messed up in frog-guise. :dunno:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

wingspan said:


> :stupid:
> 
> What, is it now almost 20 years since it was introduced??? (Can't be bothered to google it )


Dear lord, I think the Countach epitomized '80s car design.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

HW said:


> but aerodynamics are messed up in frog-guise. :dunno:


I'm hardly going for that extra 0.1 second when I'm driving at night. :dunno:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

wingspan said:


> :stupid:
> 
> What, is it now almost 20 years since it was introduced??? (Can't be bothered to google it )


More like 30. Prototypes were shown in '71, production started in '74.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

HW said:


> but aerodynamics are messed up in frog-guise. :dunno:


Yep, Chevy finally got rid of them for the C6.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

The Roadstergal said:


> 1993 was the start of the 3rd-gen; is that the one you mean? Although it's wedgy, I still think it's timeless in a way something like the 8 isn't. Same with the Esprit.


 Yup, that's what I meant... I just missed your post. :eeps:


----------



## e46shift (Oct 12, 2002)

993 911 turbo
lotus elise
mercedes sl500 sport
s2k :eeps: 
nsx


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

PhilH said:


> Every time people say this, it makes me cringe. The E30 looks ancient in my mind. Although my design analysis is obviously simplistic, I think they pretty much copied the design cues of 1970s Mercedes 300 series. It looks like a relic next to the much more modern E36. That's not to say that I think it's ugly...it just looks even older than it is.


I actually think the 70s Mercedes "E class" is littel better looking than the e30. Although its ubiquitous, its still one of my favorite sedans of all time. Why was it that German sedans from the 70s and 80s look sooo much better than their American and Japanese counterparts? I love the "door thunk" on that particular model too. Its such a wonderful, satisfying, expensive sound. An ex-girlfriend of mine had one, and evertyiem I'd get out of the car I couldn't resist shutting and re-shutting the door several times just to hear that sound. If you see a 70s American car next to an old Mercedes 300, you can't believe they are from the same planet or era.

Agree on the 3rd gen RX7-- one of favorites.


----------



## 528i (May 1, 2004)

Nobody likes the e39? 

BMWs:
e30 M3
e34 M5
e38.. anything
e39.. anything

Late 60's Mustangs
Jaguar XJ220
Most everything 1920's 
I know there are others.. I just can't think of them right now


----------



## TXE39 (Oct 2, 2003)

I think everything worth mentioning has been thrown out there including the first thing I thought of, but these Merc E-Classes were just the best! I'd love to have one of these brand new all over again.

The one pictured is a 500E - YUM!


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

TXE39 said:


> I think everything worth mentioning has been thrown out there including the first thing I thought of, but these Merc E-Classes were just the best! I'd love to have one of these brand new all over again.
> 
> The one pictured is a 500E - YUM!


Completely agree. I love its predecessor too. But this design is truly timless- you could pass that car off as a new car even today. Amazing that it was designed in the late 70s early 80s.


----------



## TXE39 (Oct 2, 2003)

robg said:


> Completely agree. I love its predecessor too. But this design is truly timless- you could pass that car off as a new car even today. Amazing that it was designed in the late 70s early 80s.


I loved the predecessor as well. I had one! My first car was a '77 300D. It had 148K on it when I got it ('94) and it was $2700. It's still around. It has been passed all throughout the family. It survived all the teenagers 

Wish I had a picture, but I don't. It was medium brown with palomino m-b tex interior.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

I have a love for the 2nd generation eclipse convertible ... I know most people would never look twice at it but there is something I love about the way it looks.

I think all of the past bmw's and Benz' are just straight out old looking cars. I have no idea how anyone finds them to be so timeless, they are mostly pretty boxy designs and weren't even that great looking when they came out.

The only bimmers I think look awesome are the* Z1 and that supercar* they made once, I forgot what it was called, I think an M of some sort.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

TD said:


> I am quite confident that the E46 will NOT be added to this list. In fact, it already looks dated IMO.


Still grinding that axe eh :flame: . . .


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

AF-RX8 said:


> The only bimmers I think look awesome are the* Z1 and that supercar* they made once, I forgot what it was called, I think an M of some sort.


That would be the M1 (E26):


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

LeucX3 said:


> From that angle the RX-7 looks like a mini-C5 Corvette.


And which came first??


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

I can't believe it took all the way to 582i's post to specifically name the E30 M3.

I still think that car looks amazing, even today.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

racerdave said:


> That would be the M1 (E26):


I love the M1, but it embodies '80s styling, IMO. A great car in its time, but not timeless in appearance.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

The Roadstergal said:


> I love the M1, but it embodies '80s styling, IMO. A great car in its time, but not timeless in appearance.


:stupid: and early 80's i might add.


----------



## ger3sf (Feb 3, 2004)

HW said:


> :stupid: and early 80's i might add.


And it reminds me of the Pantera which pre-dated the M1 by about 8 (?) years. That said, wouldn't turn either one down if it landed in my garage.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

I saw a Pantera not too long ago.

I was just putting the photo up of the car Al mentioned (M1) but couldn't remember the name of...

I think it indeed looks dated.

But it's still *quite* striking when you see it on the road.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

racerdave said:


> I saw a Pantera not too long ago.
> 
> I was just putting the photo up of the car Al mentioned (M1) but couldn't remember the name of...
> 
> ...


I love the Pantera also but these are the 3 cars I wish I had bought when they were brand new


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

AF-RX8 said:


>


2G Eclipse seems to be rather out of place here...


----------



## Thertorch (Mar 10, 2004)

Man, I can tell I'm on a foreign car board, with kids.  

Muscle Cars !!

64GTO,
63 Split window coupe Vette. 
Chevy II
67 Dodge Charger

And any other car that would take a big block engine


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Thertorch said:


> 64GTO,
> 63 Split window coupe Vette.
> Chevy II
> 67 Dodge Charger


As nice as these are (I like the Chevy II; very under-appreciated, IMO), I can't see how any of these are 'timeless' by any means.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> As nice as these are (I like the Chevy II; very under-appreciated, IMO), I can't see how any of these are 'timeless' by any means.


Yeah-- those are certainly "classic" cars, but I don't think they're timelss. To the original poster-- you prefer the original charger to the 69?


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Thertorch said:


> Man, I can tell I'm on a foreign car board, with kids.


Ah, go drive your Cadillac, pops. 

:angel:


----------



## Mitsurugi (Jul 31, 2004)

HW said:


> :stupid: and early 80's i might add.


Try late 70's.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Kaz said:


> 2G Eclipse seems to be rather out of place here...


It is kind a cheap version of the other 2 ... it's turbo, japanese and has a cool look IMO:dunno:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Thertorch said:


> Man, I can tell I'm on a foreign car board, with kids.
> 
> Muscle Cars !!
> 
> ...


Dad ... I always loved the 69 Charger(Dukes car), the 69 Firebird, the 69 Camaro, the 71 (or was it 72) Cutlass Convertible and any Corvette from 68 and up though I wouldn't want to own one because the thrill of the drive isn't there after your done mashing the pedal ...

Oh wait there is one Camaro that has always been my favorite which is the 70 to 72 ... if I ever found a mint one I would consider buying it though from what I've heard muscle car prices have gone crazy !!

BTW where the heck is my allowance :thumbs:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Thertorch said:


> And any other car that would take a big block engine


Hey, I said NA Miata. :dunno:


http://www.highwayone.com/Classifieds/Mazda/01aaai.html


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

AF-RX8 said:


>


That last gen Supra will always stay as a timeless piece IMO... atleast the exterior :thumbup:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

bavarian19 said:


> That last gen Supra will always stay as a timeless piece IMO... atleast the exterior :thumbup:


Its funny-- I've always liked the Supra- but something about that picture makes is look like a bloated celica. :dunno:


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

robg said:


> Its funny-- I've always liked the Supra- but something about that picture makes is look like a bloated celica. :dunno:


Its got a little more kick than a celica though


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

robg said:


> e38 740i sport
> e34 anything
> Mercedes E-class 1984-1995
> Jaguar XJR


Why just the 740i Sport? What about the 728iL, the 735i Sport, the 750i, the 730d, the...


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

robg said:


> I actually think the 70s Mercedes "E class" is littel better looking than the e30. Although its ubiquitous, its still one of my favorite sedans of all time. Why was it that German sedans from the 70s and 80s look sooo much better than their American and Japanese counterparts?


Paul Bracq. He designed the W123 Mercedes-Benz, and practically every BMW from the 1972 E12 5-series to the 1982 E30 3-series, at which point Claus Luthe took over.

The very first 5-series and the Merc W123 share quite a few styling clues...


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

andy_thomas said:


> Paul Bracq. He designed the W123 Mercedes-Benz, and practically every BMW from the 1972 E12 5-series to the 1982 E30 3-series, at which point Claus Luthe took over.
> 
> The very first 5-series and the Merc W123 share quite a few styling clues...


Yes, Paul Bracq was definitely a factor. I'm pretty sure he designed the W123 predecessor (the W114/15) but not the w123. I also like the w114 and e12, but don't think they're as "timeless" as the later models I mentioned (I also think the W123 is a better design than the e28 or e12). I also like the rest of the e38 line-- but the 740i sport is a particular favorite w/ its M parallels and blacked out chrome.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

robg said:


> Its funny-- I've always liked the Supra- but something about that picture makes is look like a bloated celica.


I agree with you, I don't think that picture does justice to the Supra ... I think maybe it;'s the color and the chrome rims :dunno:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


>


Hmmm. I'm still not liking the Supra as much as I do in person. Maybe its like a Bangle design..  (oh wait, those look bad in pictures AND in person).


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

robg said:


> Hmmm. I'm still not liking the Supra as much as I do in person. Maybe its like a Bangle design..  (oh wait, those look bad in pictures AND in person).


To me the Supra looks better in pics. A buddy of mine has a black TT, and we worked on its stereo all day a few weekends ago. Really up-close-and-personal, it has some areas that are far too fat and bulbuous that aren't nearly as obvious in pics, or sitting 50ft away.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Kaz said:


> To me the Supra looks better in pics. A buddy of mine has a black TT, and we worked on its stereo all day a few weekends ago. Really up-close-and-personal, it has some areas that are far too fat and bulbuous that aren't nearly as obvious in pics, or sitting 50ft away.


And to me, there are things on the Z4 that just work beautifully in person and don't come across in pictures.


----------



## 2004BMW325Ci (Aug 9, 2009)

PhilH said:


> I don't think any cars have truly timeless designs that don't date them. Designs that haven't aged well probably weren't good designs to begin with.
> 
> Do some designs look more outdated than others? Sure, but they probably fit fairly well into the automotive landscape at the time they were produced. Do some old cars look like they could still be in production today? Yes, and these models probably have both a traditional element to them (for example, classic roadster proportions) and some elements that were probably a bit forward thinking for their time (that perhaps have been copied by subsequent models).
> 
> ...


I have to echo a lot of these sentiments. A beautiful car will always be beautiful no matter how old it is. However, no car design resists the march of time and all will be synonomous with the era in which they were built. The ironic thing is the harder car makers try to make their designs look cutting edge and futuristic the faster they date themselves. I think that is why so many BMWs have such long-lasting beauty because their designs are so classic.

The E34 is a great example of this. It's so well-balanced and correctly proportioned that even today it's one of the best looking cars on the road. It looks dated only because we've had 15 years of BMW designs etched into our minds since the last E34 rolled off the assembly line. However, it is still a beautiful car. It's not the status symbol that it was when it was new, but if you are just looking for a classic automobile that's easy on the eyes and fun as heck to drive then the E34 is for you. That's why I think the E34 is truly timeless.

I feel the same way about the E46. It's a beautiful, well-proportioned car that will always be synonomous with early-to-mid 2000s. Now that its starting to lose a little of its status symbol cache, that fact doesn't make me feel its any less beautiful. Older? Yes, but I still love looking at it.

There are some designs that are so superior and set the bar so high that they are next to impossible to top. The best example of this is the E38, which is the definitive 7-series and in my mind, and others' as well, always will be. In the 10 years since they discontinued the E38, BMW still has not topped it and they may never do so. If there is such a thing as timeless design I think the E38 and the E34 following right behind it are the poster cars for timelessness.


----------



## 02 330Ci (Jun 9, 2008)

I really like this design










Here are more of them
http://crazicars.blogspot.com/2010/02/subaru-svx-top-cars.html


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Holy thread resurrection batman!


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

Lonni24 said:


> E-24 635CSi is a car i turn my head for.


+1 :eeps:

e30 M3

Ferrari F40

Jag e-type

Porsche 911 gt3

E24 6er of course!


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Pinto


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

obmd1 said:


> Pinto


sad but true lol everyone knows what that is...

classic VW bug


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

02 330Ci said:


> I really like this design
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there used to be a lot of them around a while back. i really loved the squared fender flares like the e30m3, the gen1 acura legend and the old 8er


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

02 330Ci said:


> I really like this design
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy Ricer party

what the fock is so difficult about painting a car all the same color?
whoever matched that should be shot! 

look at the bondo on that thing! eek!!!


----------

